# D'oh - Long Reef 7/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Johnny, Fisherdan and I headed out from Fisherman's Beach shortly before dawn. It was Johnny's first go on the wobbly and he was tentative but got out without trouble. We headed to The Wall and proceeded to drift and cast. There were some schools showing on the sounder but there wasn't any action.

Johnny had to head in around 6 and I decided to try a different drift, with Dan joining me. I also decided to drift a gulp jerk shad (5" nuke chook) while I was casting. A short while later the rod with the gulp starts going ape. Put down the other rod and grab the active rod - big thumps coming through it and 3kg drag surrendering line willingly. Eventually work it to the surface and it is the biggest blurter I've seen on the end of a line. Now I had decided to leave the net in the car so grabbed the leader and tried to lift the fish into the yak. Half out of water, flap, flap, gone. Much colourful language. Definitely bigger than 50cm. D'oh. Shortly afterwards the leader on the cast plastic (favourite pumpkinseed 4" power minnow) parted after a short tussle. Fraying suggested I was reefed

MangoX came out for the afternoon shift. Regaled him with my story and continued working the same drift. The trevors came in fits and starts. Got two 40cm numbers in the yak. On the next drift I get a bigger one and Dan is on the spot to take a photo. So I dip it in the water to rinse off the blood. Flap, flap, gone. No language this time. D'oh.

By now both Steve and Dan are close by and I hook up again. This time it was clearly a good fish. Stripping line off the 1.5kg drag for more and longer bursts than the other fish. Maybe as good as the first lost fish. Once again I work it to the surface, grab the leader and proceed to lift. Flap, flap, gone. D'oh. Hook up again almost immediately (reminding Steve and Dan of what I was doing). This time drop leg over the side so I can lift fish straight into yak rather than over leg. Easy. Pity I had to lose two good fish to figure it out.

Swapped the successful plastic for its pearl/watermelon counterpart. A few bumps but nothing stuck.

The trevs were all beyond the reef drop-off. Some close to it, some further away.

Will let the other guys describe their day. Mine was my best yet at Longy. Will have to get back next weekend to get those two big trevs.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes I was a bit late...

stayed up watching the Wallabies :? I'm not a huge fan of union, in fact I dont know all the rules, but they were having a shocker !!!
it was boring....penaltyfest....turned it off with score 12-10...must have been around 12.30 :shock:

Got the the ramp and started to feel something bubbling inside  
as I got the yak ready.... :? :? :? :? need....a.....toilet.....fast :shock: 
left the yak all kitted up, and ran to the dunnies.....(ok, it was more like an awkward walk  )
seasickness pills I thought were in the car, were nowhere to be found...mmm...doesnt look to bad
had a ginger beer with me and promptly placed it in the drink holder, just in case.

I did end up drinking it. It went down nicely as I was also a bit thirsty. :? Came back up, shortly afterwards :?

Met the guys on the water and there were reports of big trevs been landed. Almost  
Had flicked a Mojo slug and a couple of boils on the way out, but weren't touched. I then decided to rig up my bream outfit (4lb) with 
a 3" Gulp Minnow.
As soon as it hit the bottom, BANG !!!  Rod buckles over, and line starts to peel at a fast rate. Tighten the drag up and go for a bit of
a cruise as the fish drags me around. My little Sienna was howling  even with plenty of drag. I managed to bring the fish up, and could see 
a bit of colour. Not really. It was silver and long. I called it for a rat king. As soon as it got near the surface, it made an exploding run to the bottom.
I even tried to palm the spool when this thing wouldnt stop. Then PING !!! gone. Dave laughed at the thought of 4lb line and 8lb FC leader.
I was trying to emulate the Great "ultra light" Kraley.  
Swapped to my Okuma outfit : 10 lb and 20 FC leader. Rigged with another Minnow, down she went.
I had peddled back to the same spot, while rigging my other outfit.  I love my Adventure  
ON again !!! lots of line pulled :shock: heavier drag and bit more power in the but of the rod had me thinking I would do ok.
This one screamed along the bottom, could not pull him up. After about 5 min, PING !!! braid snapped. :? 
I then remember seeing a wind knot just above the uni-knot to my leader.
NOTE TO SELF: wind knots are no good  
serves me right for trying to get away with it.
Rig again, hooked and managed to bring on board my PB Snapper   





































42cm and put on a great fight as well. I reckon the other one was slightly larger.
By the time a took a few pics and disposed of dinner, the wind had blown me a couple of hundred meters. 
My sounder was not powering up and could not find the same mark. I will definately invest in some sort of handheld GPS soon.

Couple of hits and hooked up twice but were dropped shortly afterwards.
Ran over a patch of St Bakers, 4 ugly fish landed, one of decent proportions.










Went quiet after that, caught up with the boys again and took a couple of pics and vid of Dave "The Trevmeister" drop one of his fish at the yak.










I must say he took it well. I swore for 5 mins after being reefed. Twice !!

Wind died down and we headed back to an easy beach landing around 10.00

Good day in all. Lumpy out there but happy with dinner


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

50!! You said 60cm at the time!! and it looked it too, I thought it was a big fat tailor from where I sat, though thought I better keep quiet for a while.. considering the language after the drop!

Was a great day out though It just wasn't working for me..  1 ugly shark (not a woby but dark) reefed me but I got him up and only lost one hook.. The only photo's are of Dave and his keepers pity I missed the drop shots but working with crappy phone camera.

A bit of surface action though no takers of Poppers, Gar, Squid or Sardine Shads :?

Oh well, Thanks for the fish Dave, It chased the boys around the back yard before jumping onto the BBQ, yum,, and I didn't drop it once...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like a nice day fellas , Dave we may have to change your name from Peril to Blurter, your becoming an expert on the trevs well done mate , gee its a shame that you guys lost those good fish , would have been a cracker day , the water looks great ,Steve nice work on the reddie ,all in all , a very successful day on the water which beats a successful day anywhere else


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> gee its a shame that you guys lost those good fish ,


Hey Hey Hang on a minute!! I lost no fish, you have to catch fish to lose them...

Bugger


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent stuff guys, Goood to see all those trips are starting to pay off with good catches Dave. Great snapper Steve that one will taste real nice.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSYNwg8AABJfgAAQQAEAAIRBHAAu59/gIACEGqn7RTNU2o8k0xPU/RQNT0InpANADQVSODVP2W24kqQmLmMOolq5UNFh5qCKYi2+KLIzG06QtUyLX5m8pubMCya1SGA5zHrel/fb4iOSheetcFHdKzvl6QoQ2MD1ERzdFtMIfGb4iShGRqL+LuSKcKEgTBuEHg==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Some pretty decent trevs there too Dave. How do you tend to prepare them?


I get four boneless skinless fillets off each fish (removing the bloodline and pin bones). Two of those fish is enough for my family of five with some leftovers. And the dog gets the skin and red meat. Oh and I have some light soy handy when I'm filleting for those little pieces that are too good for the dog.

Stumbled across a recipe that the family absolutely loves. Will post it in recipe section. Essentially deep fried with Indian seasoning.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril. Good to see that Longy has finally given up some fish for you. When I read your trip heading, I though.. "Oh no, Dave's fallen in again"...

Luckily it was just a dropped fish!! (Albeit a good one).

Well done to all, and a nice snapper Steve! Must be the Gatesy 'vomit and poo' technique working for you.. :shock: :lol:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good report fellars,

Was beginning to think that most of the fish in Sydney seemed to be hanging around Coogee.

Did any of you see teh birds working any salmon schools? I went out in the stinkboat outside the heads last week and they were everywhere in both directions.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

good report guys

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> Did any of you see teh birds working any salmon schools? I went out in the stinkboat outside the heads last week and they were everywhere in both directions.


There was a school moving around. Didn't interest the birds too much so my guess is they were feeding on eyes. Didn't take anything we threw at them and moved on quickly


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

A special thankyou to Fisherdan and Peril for showing me the ropes at Long Reef.I couln't even find the car park off Anzac Street.Three attempts at launching with swear words,gravel crack and kayak tips, on 20 c.m. dumpers had me in a state of panic.I'm used to balmoral,not 2 meter sea waves that make my revo hobie work like a swizzlestick in an obsessive compulsives' cup of tea.Gimme a wader pool to fish in and I'd be happy.
Luckily,before my stomach could come through my ears;I had to go early for family commitments.
Ran into a scrambler newie on the way back ,and on the beach it was a pleasure to meet Mango X.
Wrong gear and no guts meant no hits even for the morning.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice session fellers and a couple of nice feeds.

Johnny well done on the first go mate...and also Dave like the new coloured hat mate :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice to meet you Johnny...



johnny said:


> hree attempts at launching with swear words,gravel crack and kayak tips, on 20 c.m. dumpers had me in a state of panic.I'm used to balmoral,not 2 meter sea waves that make my revo hobie work like a swizzlestick in an obsessive compulsives' cup of tea.Gimme a wader pool to fish in and I'd be happy.
> Luckily,before my stomach could come through my ears;I had to go early for family commitments.


Dont worry mate, I felt the same way. I was concerned when I rounded the point off Balmoral and the waves got a bit larger.... :? 
First time off Longy, I swear it felt like I was that boat in the movie "The Perfect Storm" :shock: :shock:
Waves seemed massive.... and I would try to have the kayak always pointing towards the wave...needless to say, I didn't enjoy it out there. Did not fish much either.
Second time out, again .... big swell, got sick and didn't fish much.

It does get easier. Just need a few more tries.

catch you next time


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dodge said:


> ...and also Dave like the new coloured hat mate :lol:


Safety first


----------

